# Epson CX5400 under cups?

## scharkalvin

I managed to get my epson CX5400 printing under the gimp via gimp print setting it up in the gimp-print (file/print) menu as a stylus C82.  But I can't get cups to print a test page (it just ejects paper).  Problem is that there ISN'T an entry for the C82 under the printer model in the web based setup page for cups.  I did establish a print queue for the printer (probably the reason it prints from the gimp) but even though I have gimp-print installed the printer model isn't there.

BTW I DID have to make a symbolic link from /dev/usblp0 -> /dev/usb/lp0 because cups pointed to the wrong device......

Also had to copy the ppd files from my debian box to /usr/share/cups/model/HP for my 4si since they weren't there even though I had foomatic and gimp-print emerged.  I'm not sure why Debian had these files.  Too bad Debian didn't have one for the C82.  I'm sure that's the problem BTW....I don't have an entry under /usr/share/model/EPSON for the C82.   Nothing I've tried that IS there works.

Anybody been down this road and have an answer.....

Also need some advice on how to get the CX5400 scanner to work, but I first know I need to emerge sane....

I do not always see the scanner show up in /var/log/message when I plug in the printer...in fact it happened only once.

----------

## jsaints

Just bought the same printer EPSON cx5400.

Thanks for your insights.  I will let you know what i find.  Any progress with the scanner?

----------

## Pip101

I've got a Stylus CX5400 attached to a WinXP box downstairs and printing via CUPS and SAMBA. I managed to get it working from a forum thread, probably https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=88582. The Gentoo Printing Guide would be more appropriate in your case though, I think.

I don't think there was a driver specifically for the CX5400 at http://www.linuxprinting.org then, so I used a C8something, probably the C82 as well. Can't check at the moment though.

----------

## kamilian

I'll try and remember what I did for my Epson CX3200, but unfortunately the exact command I used is no longer in my bash history, so if it doesn't work, let me know and I'll try and correct it.

Essentially, I used the printing guide Pip101 linked to, but it didn't work with the line:

```
cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0
```

The printer didn't respond.

Anyway, assuming eveything was okay up to there I followed the lines:

```
grep $printer_model /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/* 

grep $printer_ID /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/* 

foomatic-configure -s cups -p $printer_model_number -c $print_device_path -n queue name -d driver
```

Which you should be able to replace with these commands:

```
grep CX5400 /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/* 

grep CX5200 /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/* 

foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_CX5400 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n Epson -N EpsonCX5400 -L USB -d gimp-print-ijs
```

Note I used CX5200 on the second line, in my version there was nothing for CX5400. Also, the only reason I included the first two lines is to make sure you have the necessary drivers installed.

Afterwards, starting cupsd and pointing a browser to:

```
http://localhost:631/
```

showed the printer, and printing a test page worked.

----------

## kamilian

Nearly forgot!

 *jsaints wrote:*   

> Any progress with the scanner?

 

Which kernel are you using?

If < 2.6.3 (should be the versions WITH USB scanner support) you just need to make sure of:

```
/etc/sane.d/epson.conf:

#scsi EPSON

usb /dev/usb/scanner0
```

And compile the kernel with support for USB scanners.

If >= 2.6.3 (should be the versions WITHOUT USB scanner support) you need to make sure of:

```
/etc/sane.d/epson.conf:

#scsi EPSON

usb
```

And install libusb (possibly some other packages as well, can't remember). Hopefully that will get it working as root, for a normal user you will need to change the permissions of /proc/bus/usb/*.

It may be helpful to do this as well:

```
/etc/sane.d/dll.conf:

epson
```

Unless you have additional scanners.

Some references to look at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138862

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143068

----------

## jsaints

I am using 2.6.3! thanks so much for your comments.  this is why Gentoo rules.  

I will try out my scanner this weekend.

----------

## rberry88

I got it working, almost 100%. It prints the page but doesn't let go of the paper when its done. The print manager and cups webpage says it finishes fine and the process isn't running but it doesn't let the paper go. 

It does this with the cups webpage, gimp, and OpenOffice. I'm not sure what setting to look for, I have it set to print on Letter size paper in all the settings.

Oh, I'm using the Epson CX5200 model with kernel 2.6.4-rc1.

rberry88

----------

